# Cork Seating - Part 2



## spaceboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Saw the other tread in here it and it was more related to the types of corkers. Figured I would start a new thread... <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Just finished the bottle process for my first wine kit. Long story short - I’m not going to quit my day job cause 1/2 my bottles have corks sticking out!!! 

My question is - do I have to re-cork these? They arenot out much but I could see how this could be an issue in relation to ageing. 

Also - there are a couple of bottles where the cork is sitting further in the bottle neck. I’m assuming this is better than the cork sticking out but figured I would check.

I was using # 9 nomacore (sp?) for this.... might try #8 or switch to natural. 

Please let me know if im good or if I should re cork. No room for a floor corker yet but will make the investment when I do.


----------



## Bert (Jan 14, 2010)

You should be OK with your corking....I'm guessing you have a handcorker....Try #8x 1 3/4 corks with it if it is a handcorker...It is said 2 to 3 years with these corks, I have some at 6 years and no problems found yet....also leave 3/4 to 1 inch of space from bottom of cork to wine.....hope this helps...good luck


----------



## spaceboy (Jan 14, 2010)

THANKS !!! 


I will sleep better tonight knowing this....


----------



## Wild Duk (Feb 2, 2010)

Does the cork sticking out have anything to do with not leaving enough air in the bottle when filling it.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 2, 2010)

Definitely! 
Leave just a bit more space.


----------



## Wild Duk (Feb 2, 2010)

Is the length of the bottling wand enough.....Last batch I would add a little bit more by pressing the wand to the inside of the bottle's neck when done filling to get a little more in......Maybe that is why I have a few corks that did not go in flush......


----------



## grapeman (Feb 2, 2010)

Unless you have the large bottling wand, it is designed to give the proper airspace once removed. Fill to the very top and then remove the filling wand and you have the correct airspace. If you add more, you run the risk of corks not seating far enough.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, what appleman said.


----------



## ArdenS (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, Appleman, for that tip about the wand. That might explain some of my difficulties seating the corks on my 1st batch. (That and I was using some corks I'd been given, not the coated ones from FVW.




)


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2010)

I only buy the coated ones from George, they go in and come out very nicely. Ive used others over the years and after some aging with others have had to pry them out pce. by pce. and usually are stained all the way through in spots telling me that the wine is or could have been effected.


----------

